# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ظپط±ظ‚ ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط±ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ظٹط©

## مريخابي عطبراوي

*ط§ظ„ظپط±ظٹظ‚

ظ„ط¹ط¨

ظپط§ط²

طھط¹ط§ط¯ظ„

ط®ط³ط±

ظ†ظ‚ط§ط·

ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط²


ط§ظ„ط§ظ‡ظ„ظٹ
6
5
1
0
16
ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„

ظپظٹطھط§ ظƒظ„ظˆط¨
14
9
5
0
32
ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ

ط³ظٹظ…ط¨ط§
15
11
2
2
35
ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ

ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط®
4
3
1
0
10
ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„


*

----------

